# Need some suggestions



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello there,

It's my first post at this forum. From quite a time I've been trying to take my training and nutrition seriously and have  tried to work on it but unfortunately with no visible results.

My body type is ectomorph, 68kg weight and 5,8 height. 

Recently I've started a Muscle maximizer work out and diet plan. It gives me a program about how many calories should i eat etc etc. But the main problem I'm having is belly fat.
Can anyone suggest if it's possible to cut your belly fat and build muscles at the same time. Need all of your advices.  Looking forward to your replies.

Regards,


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes it's called lipo and lifting.....


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lipo and lifting?  Can you elaborate a bit on this.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2014)

khan.saab.357 said:


> But the main problem I'm having is belly fat. Can anyone suggest if it's possible to cut your belly fat and build muscles at the same time.
> 
> Regards,



Yes, it is possible but will take a long time if you are going to focus on both. I suggest you burn any unwanted fat before seriously building. If you use a HIIT cardio program it will be even faster as long as you have a proper diet.


----------



## AliCat (Dec 30, 2014)

Belly fat is the hardest to get rid of.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 30, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Yes, it is possible but will take a long time if you are going to focus on both. I suggest you burn any unwanted fat before seriously building. If you use a HIIT cardio program it will be even faster as long as you have a proper diet.


Thankyou, I'll try to have a look at HIIT program.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2014)

khan.saab.357 said:


> Thankyou, I'll try to have a look at HIIT program.



Anytime  

and Welcome


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 30, 2014)

Trying to lose belly fat is the hardest and unfortunately you can't spot reduce fat, short of lipo. You have to just lose fat period and it will go away man.
Diet is the key to your goals.
HIIT will help get ya there faster as long as it accompanied by a strict diet

Don't give up man. Keep killing it and try new things with your routine. Your muscles will grow. You have to believe you can do it and you will!!!
Hang around here, gain some knowledge and keep us posted!


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bama78 said:


> Trying to lose belly fat is the hardest and unfortunately you can't spot reduce fat, short of lipo. You have to just lose fat period and it will go away man.
> Diet is the key to your goals.
> HIIT will help get ya there faster as long as it accompanied by a strict diet
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the motivational words. I'll keep on working for it and hopefully some day will reach my goal.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 30, 2014)

Diet is key for your goals. Good Luck


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 30, 2014)

nbfootball65 said:


> Diet is key for your goals. Good Luck


Thank you. 

Would you suggest some  basics for a good diet.


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

Any chance you're 40+?


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm 30 years old.


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

khan.saab.357 said:


> I'm 30 years old.



I was headed down the Low "T" road. Still, some blood work may not be a bad idea.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

snake said:


> I was headed down the Low "T" road. Still, some blood work may not be a bad idea.


Any advice on how to improve the low testosterone?


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

khan.saab.357 said:


> Any advice on how to improve the low testosterone?



Get some blood work. There are other factors that may be at work here other than low testosterone. There maybe a simple answer.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Jan 1, 2015)

snake said:


> Get some blood work. There are other factors that may be at work here other than low testosterone. There maybe a simple answer.


I'll definitely try this. Thank you


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2015)

Post up your diet and training so we can give you some specific advice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

u can definitely burn fat and build muscle at the same time..beside having a good clean diet just working out builds muscle while burning fat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

if all fails use tren lol


----------

